# Age of Empires II: Forgotten Empires



## Monstermoe (29. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seit gestern ist die Age of Empires II Mod "Forgotten Empires" als Download verfügbar. Downloaden kann man sich die Mod auf forgottenempires.net/ herunterladen.



> *Neuerungen:*
> 
> Neue Völker:
> Italiener
> ...



Quellen:
forgottenempires.net/
Facebook - Forgotten Empires
twitch.tv - Forgotten Empires


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Dezember 2012)

Unglaublich. Mal schauen, ob dann wieder AOE auf den LAN's gespielt wird.

Vielen Dank für diese News.


----------



## DarkMo (29. Dezember 2012)

is das ding kostenlos? is aoe2 mittlerweile dann auch kostenlos? oder wie wo wad? ^^ weis ned mehr, wo mein altes hin is 

dass ihr das wichtigste in solchen news immer vergessen müsst :/ paar worte zum game, was es is usw wären doch sicher ned verkehrt. ich weis es zwar, aber bei vielen andren news threads hier weis ich oft nichma, worums überhaupt geht


----------



## taks (29. Dezember 2012)

Hier von der Webseite :



> Due to the immense enthusiasm to download Age of Empires II: Forgotten Empires we put the website on basic functionality. Requirements Age of Empires II: Forgotten Empires is an unofficial expansion for Age of Empires II: The Conquerors. You thus need the original Age of Empires II “Age of Kings” and the official expansion pack “The Conquerors” before you can install Forgotten Empires. Install Click here to download the installer >Unzip the contents of the archive to your Age of Empires II folder (typically C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Age of Empires II\) >Run AoFE_Launcher.exe (Requires admin rights) >Select the language of your choice (Only English, Chinese (simplified & traditional), Spanish and Italian are currently supported) This installer will be used in the future to distribute new content & updates


----------



## lunar19 (29. Dezember 2012)

Nice  Super, dass auch noch an so alten Spielen weitergearbeitet wird!


----------



## beren2707 (29. Dezember 2012)

Super, danke für die News! Hätte ich wohl nie mehr hervorgeholt, jetzt wird AOE II + AddOn mal wieder entstaubt und eingelegt.


----------



## taks (29. Dezember 2012)

Wenn wir grad dabei sind:
Hat einer ne Lösung wegen den Texturproblemen unter Win7?


----------



## Fireb0ng (29. Dezember 2012)

Und was ist wenn man das Addon nicht hat
Was für ein Texturproblem??? bei Win8 läufts ohne Probleme


----------



## NCphalon (29. Dezember 2012)

Dann kauft man es, sollte mittlerweile günstig zu bekommen sein^^

Bin ich froh, dass ich zufällig neulich meinen Retrorechner wieder flott gemacht hab xD

EDIT: 3,x €+Versand für die ersten beiden Teile inkl. Addons http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/3898746909/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used


----------



## Fireb0ng (29. Dezember 2012)

Wer brauch dafür nen Retro Rechener Ich habe es auch auf meinem Retrorecher
Q6600 3GB Ram und GT 240


----------



## Blizzard0815 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ist echt gut, dass AoE II relativ problemlos unter Win 7 läuft, so ist 
diese Mod wieder mal ein Grund es zu zocken.

Von den neuen Völkern klingen die Italiener am vielversprechendsten 
mit ihren starken Kontereinheiten aus der Burg.


----------



## NCphalon (29. Dezember 2012)

Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Wer brauch dafür nen Retro Rechener Ich habe es auch auf meinem Retrorecher
> Q6600 3GB Ram und GT 240


 
Fürs Retrofeeling


----------



## Fireb0ng (29. Dezember 2012)

Anno 2008


----------



## loltheripper (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab das game auch noch irgendwo rumliegen, muss es mal wieder ausgraben.


----------



## Gurkensalat (29. Dezember 2012)

Super ein mod für mein Lieblingsspiel
Slawen klingen interessant...Ne verbesserte KI auch. Laufe nie mit deinen Soldaten durch einen Wald, die Hälfte bleibt an iwelchen Bäumen hängen
kann man mit dem mod vllt mehr als 200 Bevölkerung machen? Dann wäre es perfekt


----------



## Leandros (29. Dezember 2012)

Geil. Muss ich mir Zuhause mal Installieren, endlich wieder ein Spiel was mich reizt Windows zu booten.


----------



## Monstermoe (29. Dezember 2012)

Gurkensalat schrieb:


> Super ein mod für mein Lieblingsspiel
> kann man mit dem mod vllt mehr als 200 Bevölkerung machen? Dann wäre es perfekt


 
Also man kann jetzt das Bevölkerungslimit auf 250 stellen


----------



## Niza (29. Dezember 2012)

Nice

Danke für die News.
Ist euch mal auggefallen das bei der Ago of Empires Collectors Edition mit allen 2 Teilen + Add ons bei Age of Empires 2 keine Musik ist?

Oder ich mache irgendwas falsch.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## loltheripper (30. Dezember 2012)

Niza schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> Danke für die News.
> Ist euch mal auggefallen das bei der Ago of Empires Collectors Edition mit allen 2 Teilen + Add ons bei Age of Empires 2 keine Musik ist?
> ...


Bei der Installation kann man auswählen ob man das spiel mit oder ohne audio/video Material möchte. Ist zumindest bei mir so hab die Collectors Edition (AoE1 - AoE2 + Addons) die gabs mal bei Edeka


----------



## Fireb0ng (30. Dezember 2012)

Zitat aus 4Players.de Forum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

von *Sess* » Fr Mai 08, 2009 9:23 am 
  			  			So jetzt hab ichs. 

Das bei Age of Empires 2 keine Musik im Hintergrund (Hintergrundmusik) läuft (Collectors-Edition), liegt daran, dass es keine *gibt*. 

Genauer: 
Die MIDI-Dateien (Musik) von AOE1 + Expansion gibt es weiterhin. 
Die Audio-Dateien von AOE2 + Expansion gibt es auf dieser Version aber NICHT. 

Lediglich ein paar zusammengewürfelte Lieder aus allen Teilen im  Ordner "Music" sind vorhanden. Dabei wurden einige MIDI-Files in  angenehmer klingende waves (anderer synthesizer) umgewandelt und 3, 4  neue, ganz nette Melodien sind dabei. 


Wer also den kompletten Age of Empires 2 Soundtrack haben will,  kauft sich die GOLD-Edition. Dort gibt es die volle Age of Empires 2  Musik! 
Und die läuft auch im CD-Player. 

Ich habe sie mir nun noch zusäzlich geholt und konnte demnach bedie Discs vergleichen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (30. Dezember 2012)

taks schrieb:


> Wenn wir grad dabei sind:
> Hat einer ne Lösung wegen den Texturproblemen unter Win7?


 
Meinst du diese Falschfarben? Soweit ich weiß musste man vor dem Spielstart die explorer.exe beenden. Am besten erledigst du den Spielstart über eine kleine .bat die die explorer.exe auch gleich wieder startet sobald du das Spiel beendest


----------



## Rollora (30. Dezember 2012)

taks schrieb:


> Wenn wir grad dabei sind:
> Hat einer ne Lösung wegen den Texturproblemen unter Win7?


xp parallel installieren, ist bei alten Spielen immer noch die bessere Lösung


----------



## -Chefkoch- (30. Dezember 2012)

taks schrieb:


> Wenn wir grad dabei sind:
> Hat einer ne Lösung wegen den Texturproblemen unter Win7?


 

Beende per Taskmanager den Explorer, dann geht es ohne XP zu installieren.


----------



## taks (30. Dezember 2012)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Beende per Taskmanager den Explorer, dann geht es ohne XP zu installieren.


 
Ja, das mach ich auch, die Grafikfehler sind dann auch nicht so schlimm aber es sieht immernoch komisch aus


----------



## m-o-m-o (30. Dezember 2012)

Auf der Seite vom Mod schreiben sie, dass du ihre Fix.exe mal starten sollst.

Hast du evtl mal versucht Aero zu deaktivieren?


----------



## Milchbubi (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

also bei mir waren auch diese Texturprobleme aber nach langem herumprobieren funkt es jetzt.
Ich habe eine kleine batch datei geschrieben, die den explorer aus und wieder an macht.

bei mir sieht das so aus:

taskkill /F /IM Explorer.exe
age2_x2.exe
Start explorer.exe

age2_x2.exe ist der name der Anwendung. Diese liegt im "age2_x1" Ordner des Spielverzeichnisses. Nun müsst ihr nur darauf klicken um diese zu starten und viel spass.

achso um eine batch Datei zu ertsellen, öffnet einfach den Texteditor kopiert die befehle rein und wählt dann bei "speichern unter" Menü bei "Dateityp" "Alle Dateien" aus und hängt dann hinter euren Dateinamen ein ".bat".

Ich hoffe das war verständlich

Gruß Milchbubi


----------



## GTA 3 (1. Januar 2013)

Wieso wollen die nen Benutzername und nen Passwort für die Webseite ?!


----------



## John_Sheppard (1. Januar 2013)

Ich danke vielmals für diesen äußerst nützlichen Beitrag! 1a für nächste Lan mit dem legendären Echtzeit-Strategiespiel!


----------



## Da_Obst (1. Januar 2013)

AOE ? 
MOD ? 
Is this the Real Life ?

Das werden wieder lange Nächte...


----------



## Jackjan (2. Januar 2013)

Hoah, sehr toller Mod. Funktioniert wie eine 1. Die nächste LAN kann kommen


----------



## Gurkensalat (2. Januar 2013)

-bitte löschen-


----------



## Progs-ID (2. Januar 2013)

Ich werde Age of Empires auch mal wieder rauskramen.


----------



## Fireb0ng (8. Januar 2013)

Also auf Win8 habe ich kein Probleme mit den Texturen bei Vista nur wenn man beim spielen auf den Desktop Tabt.


----------



## BadSanta92 (8. Januar 2013)

Geilo  
Das werde ich gleich mal morgen zocken.


----------



## kühlprofi (9. Januar 2013)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Wieso wollen die nen Benutzername und nen Passwort für die Webseite ?!



Wieso nicht? Statistiken z.B. oder dass von ihrer Webseite heruntergeladen wird und Direktverlinken nicht funtzen z.b?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. Januar 2013)

Ich habe Forgotten Empires gerade gespielt.

Die KI ist wesentlich besser und hat auch neue Chatlogs bekommen. 

Das Beste ist meiner Meinung nach aber, dass jedes Volk eine neue Technologie bekommen hat. Die Türken haben nun noch bessere berittene Bogenschützen, wohingegen die Teutonen Waffenschmiedeeinheiten haben, die sehr viel Nahkampfschaden vertragen.


----------

